# Massive belly.... diet or doctors?



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

Been going to the gym and doing cardio ¾ times a week for 3 months now and not seen any weight loss....

I admit, my diet is not fantastic but with that aside.... i think my belly is too big to do anything about (might sound silly)

It's just as if my stomach is massive. My belly is hard and bloated. I have no idea what to do.

Should i go to the doctors, as i may have some sort of intolerance or something else?

I have attached a picture to show you what i mean by massive, PS back in 2008/2009 i was as skinny as a rake weighing about 8stone

I am 21 and weight 14st.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

should have a look at the topics to do with calorie deficit and weight loss on here mate.. cardio alone wouldn't help you lose weight if continue to pig out everything on sight as rude as this may sound. you need to eat less calories than your body needs to maintain your current weight, that way you will start losing weight. also how tall are you? 14 stone doesn't seem like that much to be honest.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

I am 5ft 6inch mate


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Take a certain food out your diet if worried by intolerance, then see if any chance and swap for another thats not an issue.

If not u could just be fat (sorry)


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Jason88 said:


> Take a certain food out your diet if worried by intolerance, then see if any chance and swap for another thats not an issue.
> 
> If not u could just be fat (sorry)


going to cut bread out to start off with...

don't worry, i appreciate the honesty


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Buddy cut out eggs and 6 weeks u will be shredded as good luck

Reza


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

keto diet will sort you, will be a long hrd road though because your belly will reduce AFTER your back shoulders hips legs etc

well atleast thats the way it works for me


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Stop drinking beer and eating kebabs on the way home from the boozer, use cocaine ti suppress appetite if necessary


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

dark_passenger said:


> I admit, my diet is not fantastic but with that aside.... i think my belly is too big to do anything about (might sound silly)


Mate, that right there is the problem. You've lost the game before you've even started playing. You need, 100% to sort your diet out. No matter how much work you do in the gym, if your diet doesn't work WITH it, you'll be flogging a dead horse. Cut out anything that isn't a single ingredient food from your diet and my suggestion would be to listen to Phil Learney's podcasts. There is one which suggests protocols for fat loss for someone in your position and in my opinion, it's the best way to go about it.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

Woo man you are fat, thanks for makin me feel thin!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

6 weeks of hard dieting and excersize you will look a different person. Just do it. 3 meals per day, each meal a hand sized portion of fish or meat, and a pile of salad or vegetables. And lift weights. Its easy


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Ryanharvey said:


> Woo man you are fat, thanks for makin me feel thin!


If your always that comforting, I'm sure your a pleasure to be around.


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 6 weeks of hard dieting and excersize you will look a different person. Just do it. 3 meals per day, each meal a hand sized portion of fish or meat, and a pile of salad or vegetables. And lift weights. Its easy


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Get your diet i check. Stop eating processed meals. Lower your carbs and do not eat white bread, pasta, potatoes, rice etc. Cut out sugar, alcohol and greasy fatty takeaway foods.

Drink plenty of water 2-3 litres, Do resistance training with either body weight or weights to increase lean body mass as this alone will burn more cals.. Stop doing cardio and learn about HIIT for fat burning.

If in 6 weeks you see no change then goto docs as poss medical related problems mate.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

ur stomache does seem a bit bloated shape,

track ur cals for a few weeks and when ur 100% sure ur in a deficit and still no progress then go dr's


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

You are what you eat!


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Most of my mates have that belly, there's is all down to alcohol, that's one reason why I don't drink!


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

westy125 said:


> Most of my mates have that belly, there's is all down to alcohol, that's one reason why I don't drink!


mines certainly not down to alcohol. I hardly drink


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good stuff, I was using them as the example I know of, I would follow what dazukm says above mate,


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Just an update guys;

I have had a blood test to see if i am gluten intolerant.... so waiting for the results.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DIET.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> You are what you eat!


the things that went through my head when i saw this post :lol: . cant stop laughing now!!


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I was once just over 15 stone ... change your diet and you will see change. Went right down to just under 12 stone in around 18 months (38 inch waist right down to 32 inch). Just need to pick up a few good habits and not approach it as a temporary diet.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Worth getting checked for diabetes? Pee in a glass, if it tastes sweet, go to doc


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You offering to taste it then? :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

dark_passenger said:


> Just an update guys;
> 
> I have had a blood test to see if i am gluten intolerant.... so waiting for the results.


What did your GP think when you first went to see them? Did they have a good feel of your stomach and make any comment on it being hard etc? Do you actually experience pain, discomfort, wind etc?

Just how bad is your diet? First step to acceptance is making a list of everything you eat for a week and admitting it to yourself if it's obscene


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

You could be gluten or lactose intolerant. But diet is the best way! Going to be a long road but think about the prospects!!! :/ that'll surely keep you motivated! I've heard good thinks about the Keto diet, it's hard though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Listen to your body.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Listen to your body.


And if it asks for pies, ignore the fvcker...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PaulB said:


> And if it asks for pies, ignore the fvcker...


That is where the diet comes in :whistling:


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

I've heard some good things about the keto diet.

Its been 8 days now and i've been eating healthy.... (no take-aways, no 'bad' meals, no liquids except water, no carb on carb meals)

My dinner's have consisted of salmon or chicken with spinach, rocket and watercress, and my tea has been very similar.

Raspberries for breakfast also.

Hopefully i can keep this up


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

dark_passenger said:


> I've heard some good things about the keto diet.
> 
> Its been 8 days now and i've been eating healthy.... (no take-aways, no 'bad' meals, no liquids except water, no carb on carb meals)
> 
> ...


No hopefully about it buddy ''YOU CAN AND WILL KEEP IT UP'' Good luck !!


----------



## dark_passenger (Oct 9, 2013)

Just did a keto calculator and got this:

21/M/5'5" | CW 196 | 25% BF | Mostly sedentary

* 1746 kcal Goal, a 20% deficit. (810 min, 2183 max)

* 25g Carbohydrates

* 110g Protein (89g min, 147g max)

* 134g Fat (30g min, 182g max)

----

Would it be best to keep with the diet I am on now instead of switching to follow a keto-diet. Diet now is mainly...

fruit for breakfast (raspberries or blueberries)

Salmon and Spinach/Watercress/Rocket for Dinner

Salmon fillet/chicken breast with veg for tea

fruit for supper

Along with this i have been exercising on cross-trainer for 40 mins every other day burning 400cals.

Also, would it be a good idea to cut out gluten? (before being diagnosed with an in-tolerance)

Thanks,


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I personally think you should stick to basics at the moment.

Find out your TDEE and eat at a 500 calorie deficit, eating as healthy as you can, having a minimum of 1g of protein per lean body mass. Also do weights at least 3 times a week.

Don't worry about working out macros too much at the moment or doing hours of cardio. Save those for when your fat loss slows down and you need to tweak things.

If you do too much too early you'll probably struggle when you stall.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Meal 1: 1/4 cup of Oatmeal & 3 Egg Whites

Meal 2: Protein Shake (Prolein)

Meal 3: 3-4 ounces of Chicken with Spinach, various Veggies, Broccoli & Cauliflower

Meal 4: Mixed Berries with Protein Shake (Prolein) or Tuna or Cottage Cheese

Meal 5: Extra lean ground Beef or Chicken, Fish, Sweet Potatoes or 1/2 cup of Rice

I pulled this one down for the wife a few months ago. Learn about complex carbs and when to eat them. That helped me. If you start with supplements, start slow. Fish oil, CLA, Maybe a cidr vinegar capsule. Grapefruit was another one tht melted fat off me.


----------

